# почему vs. зачем



## Malamalangue

Hello!
I know that both of these words mean "why" and that зачем has the additional meaning of "for what reason", but in english both these definitions mean the same thing, and I was wondering if there is a difference in usage between почему и зачем in russian? Please give some examples if you can.
Thank you


----------



## floridian002

Сan´t seem to read your text.
Is the question about the difference between зачем and почему?

Judging by the amount of characters it must be so I'll just answer.

Зачем definitely has a more emotional charge to it than the more neutral почему. (Which is probably true with the English "what for" as well)

Зачем ты меня бросила!?  Why´d you dump me?!
Зачем ты меня мучаешь?  Why do you torment me?
Зачем?! Whyyyy!!! (something you might imagine a soap opera character scream in agony)
Мама, зачем ты меня родила!? Mom, why did you give birth to me!?


Using Зачем in normal speech would indicate a certain level of anger or desperation on your part.

*Also "зачем" belongs to a different register of formality.
I doubt you'll find it ever in a newspaper.


----------



## Malamalangue

yes, the question is about the difference between почему (pochemu) and зачем (zachem)
Thanks


----------



## floridian002

Check my above post and tell me if you have any other thoughts or doubts.

BTW the cyrillic is still illegible, try fiddling around with control panel (regional and language settings) and add the Russian keyboard.


----------



## Malamalangue

Thank you floridian002!! that answered my question. The funny thing about the keyboard and regional settings is that I'm actually in Russia right now writing on a Russian computer and Russian keyboard. So I don't think there is anything I can do about that!


----------



## floridian002

Very odd, I had to change my code viewing to finally fix it, I can read everyone else fine. Must be something on my end.


----------



## jdoes

почему (pochemu) = зачем (zachem)


----------



## Awwal12

> Hello!
> I know that both of these words mean "why" and that зачем has the additional meaning of "for what reason", but in english both these definitions mean the same thing, and I was wondering if there is a difference in usage between почему и зачем in russian? Please give some examples if you can.
> Thank you


"Зачем" presupposes some goal.
"Почему" presupposes some cause.
Each action, event or situation has some cause, but not each one has some rational goal. Sometimes a cause may be interpreted as a goal, but sometimes it isn't true. Therefore, words "зачем" and "почему" aren't totally interchangeable.

"Зачем" is to be used in situations related with events or actions caused by somebody (зачем он это сделал? - why did he do that?), or in some philosophical context (зачем существует человек? ~ what is the goal of human's existance?). "Зачем" is also used in situations when English uses "what for".

"Зачем" = "для чего"
"Почему" = "отчего"

Я знаю, что я должен сделать это, но зачем? - I know I must do this, but what for?
Зачем водопроводную воду хлорируют? - Why is the water in water supplies chlorinated?

Note that in both samples above you can also say "почему" without any sufficient change of meaning (because goal=cause here).

However, "почему" can be used more widely.
Почему дует ветер? - Why does the wind blow?
Почему он *не* сделал этого? - Why didn't he do it? (Some cause definetly should take place, but that doesn't necessary mean that *it* was undone on purpose.)

P.S.: Looks like I'm too late.


----------



## Day & Night

Когда why рассматривается как вопросительное или относительное наречие, то зачем (=с какой целью), почему (=по какой причине).
Зачем ты пришёл? (=с какой целью?)
Почему ты пришёл? (=по какой причине?)

Однако, в предложениях, выражающих недоумение цель и причина настолько тесно связаны, что возможны оба варианта и с зачем, и с почему.
Зачем (почему) ты оставил его здесь одного?

В предложениях, выражающих предположение, обычно употребляется почему:
Почему бы не пойти погулять?
Пойти туда? А почему бы и нет!

Почему также может быть в значении союза, в данном случае нельзя употребить зачем:
Он не знал номера телефона, вот, собственно, почему и не звонил.
В значении союза слово почему также сохраняет значение по какой причине.
А вот зачем переходит в слово затем для того, чтобы выполнить роль союза (характерно для разговорной речи).
Она приехала затем, чтобы поговорить.


----------



## Awwal12

> А вот зачем переходит в слово затем для того, чтобы выполнить роль союза (характерно для разговорной речи).


Я бы сказал, что для разговорной речи в наибольшей степени характерно опускание таких союзных слов вообще: "Она приехала, чтобы поговорить". И даже просто - "Она приехала поговорить".


----------



## Day & Night

Да, совершенно с Вами согласна, спасибо за дополнение  Просто "затем" в официальной речи практически вообще не употребляется.


----------



## Sobakus

Day & Night said:


> Почему также может быть в значении союза, в данном случае нельзя употребить зачем:
> Он не знал номера телефона, вот, собственно, почему и не звонил.
> В значении союза слово почему также сохраняет значение по какой причине.
> А вот зачем переходит в слово затем для того, чтобы выполнить роль союза (характерно для разговорной речи).
> Она приехала затем, чтобы поговорить.


Actually, почему also can(but doesn't have to, though it sounds better to me) change to потому when being a connective word.
Он не знал номера телефона, вот, собственно, *потому* и не звонил.


----------



## Day & Night

Sobakus said:


> Actually, почему also can(but doesn't have to, though it sounds better to me) change to потому when being a connective word.
> Он не знал номера телефона, вот, собственно, *потому* и не звонил.



Yeah, it's the same, but we considered the word почему.


----------



## Ongeluflijk

I thought *потому* was more of a because word.


----------



## PatrickK1

Зачем means "For what?", as in "For what purpose...?" or "To achieve what end...?"

Почему means "Why" in the sense of "What lead to [a given action]?"

Почему ты открыл окно? Because I'm cold.
Зачем ты открыл окно? To let in some fresh air.


----------



## ArtemRUS

"зачем?" = "с какой целью?"
"почему?" = "по какой причине?"

PatricK1 +1


----------



## MaricaRea

Awwal12 said:


> Почему он *не* сделал этого? - Why didn't he do it? (Some cause definetly should take place, but that doesn't necessary mean that *it* was undone on purpose.)



Hi! There is any connection between the hegative firm and the use of зачем/почему?


----------



## Awwal12

MaricaRea said:


> Hi! There is any connection between the hegative firm and the use of зачем/почему?


Well, the logic, basically. People tend to do things having some purposes in mind, but with NOT doing things it's a much more rare occurrence.  And when you ask "заче́м" you imply that there was some goal in mind ("to what end"?).

And yes, I beg forgiveness for my poor English 13 years ago.


----------



## MaricaRea

Awwal12 said:


> Well, the logic, basically. People tend to do things having some purposes in mind, but with NOT doing things it's a much more rare occurrence.  And when you ask "заче́м" you imply that there was some goal in mind ("to what end"?).
> 
> And yes, I beg forgiveness for my poor English 13 years ago.



I understand, thank you! Also for replying in a topic so old! 😊


----------

